# If you hear hoof beats, don't look for zebras



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like a really hot spot, Ant  .

It is nice to go to a new place, all alone, with a target species in mind and actually catch one or more. Well done, on what was undoubtedly a good day to spend up to your neck in a shady pool with a carton of ice cold beer.

You have to admit, the rig does look as if a mad scientist owns it.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Happy to look at all the fish in the world - but please keep personal appendages off this forum thank you very much - I am still recovering from seeing SBDs? feet many moons ago on here ...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ant , i think thats a classic, Dr Ant ,swan researcher, ummm nice set of toes there man , dont let Crazy see those she has a thing for toes , actually they are quite cute , hmmmmm , i think i like them more than Adrians ;-) ;-) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahah that pretty funny Ant,

I have never seen or read about you fishing so much, past few months must have been the calm before the storm. Congratulations on cleaning up on a new species and entering the Mully club ( Legal or not ), a reward must be noted for fishing in such shite hot weather. Tell me good sir, what temp did the mecury boil at today?

Noiceee...


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

It is insanely hot here and I blame Adelaide. Gotta go long with Woppie too - I'm sure you are quite fond of your feet, but those weirdly mottled plates of meat on the waffle textured vinyl have done nothing for my heat stress.

Nice soapies though. Beautiful pics and WTF is a 'zebra'?


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great report there mr leftieant, lovely looking fish , going to 70 cm minimum up here soon. hot looking 4b too, bet youre glad u didnt buy the black one
cheers pete


----------



## PhilC (Oct 10, 2008)

Classic case of 'yak tan!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQvVkXEAABpXgAAQYGUAAVggP+efoDAApmGqn4himppjU9CGHqg1QfoU000DJoNAGqfkUnqeTEEwRglAQzPjd9Z/OZWkBJdTiJsm6UHbY+f1VNM9JdUurPW6XFfGhCplesZCnUWQQpOgnSTMCM1yfvk4tNXxuhNjQOynYxQ2jBggO1pR/RxudgY5ZfhbGQ4vCCQ+2I4EJOz9OM4SGCpz5raa1FfGrN0ZUgwviVKBAJsQ4lFLASYG1a2XOz8XckU4UJAL1ZFx


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thats bloody hilarous Lefty, been pissing myself for the last five minutes, and well done on the soapies.

cheers dave


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

MY EYES! MY EYES!!!!!!!!!! PUT THEM AWAY!!!!!


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Well done Ant, some nice little Mullies ;-) ..Not to sure about those toes though :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice result Ant and plainly you have more interests than you are aware of mate...should have told the doofi them you were on a mission from ASIO and they may have gone away happy ;-)


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Good to hear you were able to find the Mullies down there and sorry the bigger ones didn't want to play, but still as you said on light tackle there a great fish  ;-).


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

What can I say? It's all been said. Thanks for the grat pics ans a good read.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice report Ant....You're a Happy vegemite aren't you when you get on to those mullies?
Welcome back to Adelaide anytime.


----------

